# My Gulliver Is Adopted!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep!! His new owners will be flying in, from Chicago, within the next 3-weeks, to scoop him up.

They are a lovely couple, who have adopted previously, from NMR. I'm thrilled for little Gully.

Little/Big Gully thanks Mary Palmer, and his new adoptive parents, for giving a senior a chance.

For those who don't remember, Gulliver was a surrender, after his very young owner suddenly, passed away during back surgery.

Congrats to Gully. He's a good boy, and deserves the very best. I believe we have found that for him.

*HERE'S MR GULLIVER. I WILL CERTAINLY MAKE THE BEST OF OUR LAST FEW WEEKS TOGETHER, MY LITTLE ANGEL.
I KNOW YOU WILL LIVE LONG, AND PROSPER. 

[attachment=55635:gulliverYIPEE.jpg]


*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I remember Gully's story. I'm so happy for him, and for those who worked to get him his forever home.

I was looking at Petfinder the other day as I hadn't gone there in awhile. I was astounded at the number
of Maltese there are now. So very sad.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such a cute little bug, I'm so happy he's got a new home!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you Deb and Mary!!!

Another live long and prosper story! You are the best


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

This couple are getting a special one. I am sure his "mom" is doing a happy dance. I remember the story and it was evident how much she loved Gulliver! I am close to the age she was so it really touched me...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sweet Gulliver is moving to my neck of the woods!! Maybe I'll need to do a little NMR home visit to see that sweet little boy in person.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

How exciting for Gulliver--a forever home. I'm thrilled for both of you, although I know you'll miss that sweet face. Thank you for all you do for our furry friends.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

How wonderful! I'm so happy to hear he's getting his forever home. Congrats Gulliver!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

How wonderful for Gulliver! :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah for Gulliver!! This is such great news!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybe we need to have an SM welcome party! Do you have any idea in which part of the Chicago area little Gulliver will be living?


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to Gulliver :aktion033: :aktion033: Lots of kisses to you sweet boy!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay for Gulliver!!! :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Enjoy your new life, little beauty.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so glad for Gulliver. He is another lucky pup you guys took such good care of. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww Deb he is a sweetheart.....just like you :grouphug:


----------

